# visa for a gay couple?



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I've just had an interview for Emirates in London, with the job being in Dubai. Just starting to think about "what if I get the job". I need to understand if it will be possible for me and my male partner (we're a gay male couple - been together for 16 years) to come with me.

I understand from having a quick chat with Emirates HR that a man and a woman have to be married to get a residents visa. However, I have also read these forums and know Dubai doesn't recognise gay couple relationships. We've been to Dubai on holiday for a number of years and know what it's like out there. We're very discrete, so I don't think that will be a problem.

It's just the visa issue I'm trying to work out. Even if my partner won't get a residence visa, could he just come and go every 30 days on a visitor's visa (he flys for a living, so that could be a possibility). Failing that, can you still buy apartments in Dubai with residence visas included? I think I saw some apartments where this was offered a while back.

Any advice gratefully received!

Thanks all

Darren


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Darren

As you know, being gay is not recognised in Dubai and you would have to be very discrete. Your partner can ccome and go on a visitor visa for a while, but not indefinitely. Visit visas issued in Dubai are for 60 days, in just 30 days in Abu Dhabi. 

I'm afraid there are no guarantees regarding obtaining a resident visa by buying a property either. Some major developers have significant waiting lists and I suspect that will just get harder. 


-


----------

